# Pets



## BMAC (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi everyone I am new to the forum so please bear with me as I am not great with technology.

Myself, husband and 21 year old daughter are hoping to come over to Paphos from Scotland in January for three months initially to see if we would like to live there on a more permanent basis, however we have a little jack russell cross dog (tara) who is 13 years old and quite highly strung. We would love to bring her over with us but we are having difficulty finding out information etc can anyone help with info

Thanks


----------



## flossy_h (Aug 14, 2012)

I am just in the process of trying to send my Cat over.

First you need to get a pet passport, info from defra.
I am just getting quotes direct from the airlines, Monarch, Thomson carry pets.


----------



## BMAC (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks I will look into it - I just don't think there is enough info out there.

Cheers.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

There's lots of info on pet passports and transport - if you use the search tool, that should save you trawling through all the threads. I'd caution against bringing such an old and nervous dog on the recce trip - or at all for that matter - Cyprus is not particularly pet friendly and certainly the hot weather may be a shock to the system in the summer. There is also the danger of pet poisoning, which is reasonably common, not to mention snakes and scorpions that can also take their toll of overly inquisitive and inexperienced pets (and trigger happy hunters in season). Cat lovers will soon be adopted by the local cats and there are huge numbers of unwanted dogs in the local charitable dog shelters. I'd advise all pet owners to consider re-housing their loved ones back home and helping out with new pet friends from the shelter when they get here...maybe a bit callous but in the cold light of day probably the most chivalrous and economically friendly way all round...


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

kimonas said:


> There's lots of info on pet passports and transport - if you use the search tool, that should save you trawling through all the threads. I'd caution against bringing such an old and nervous dog on the recce trip - or at all for that matter - Cyprus is not particularly pet friendly and certainly the hot weather may be a shock to the system in the summer. There is also the danger of pet poisoning, which is reasonably common, not to mention snakes and scorpions that can also take their toll of overly inquisitive and inexperienced pets (and trigger happy hunters in season). Cat lovers will soon be adopted by the local cats and there are huge numbers of unwanted dogs in the local charitable dog shelters. I'd advise all pet owners to consider re-housing their loved ones back home and helping out with new pet friends from the shelter when they get here...maybe a bit callous but in the cold light of day probably the most chivalrous and economically friendly way all round...


Hi,

I think bringing your aged pet over for 3 months isn't practical. Far better that you board her with family or friends while you do your recce over here. 

If you do decide this is the place for you then you could set the wheels in motion to relocate your pooch.

I disagree with Kimonas, there is no way I could abandon my dogs to move here, whatever age. I have 2 hyper Springers and we have come to no harm with snakes and poison as yet, but we do live in the sticks. 

You do hear horror stories about poison and snakes and doing volunteer work at the shelters you see first hand the cruelty and enormous problems of animal welfare.

Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I think Kimonas has painted a bit of a worst case scenario. Our dog is walked with a muzzle to stop him eating and so poisoning is no longer a consideration. The majority of snakes you will see are black whip tails who will run (run?) for their lives when they see another animal human or otherwise. Scorpions are very rare in my experience and problems with hunters are grossly over-exaggerated. As far as summer heat is concerned our dog just sleeps more!

The procedure to bring your dog here is even less onerous than when we came just under 4 years ago but an important consideration is cost. Our total cost to bring our dog here was around £1000, the flight cost is absurd.

I think Geraldine's suggestion is far better for your recce trip and then if you decide to move bring your pet out. From talking to people about the stress of transporting pets I have come to the conclusion that it is the owners that become stressed while the vast majority of pets take it in their stride.

Pete


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi

For the lady who initially inquired about bring her dog over. We are hoping to move next September 2013 and I have contacted Thomson Airways with regard to the Dog. A very helpful lady outlined the pet crate requirements and which crates are accepted by the airlines and the pet passport details. You simply contact Thomson with details of the flight you wish to travel on and, provided it is a flight that will accommodate pets, they will provisionally book your dog free of charge on that flight - then once your flights are booked and confirmed they will confirm the dogs flight and you will then have to pay. You are then sent the ticket and documentation and all relevant information. On the day of the flight, you must arrive 3 hours prior to departure to leave your dog with the cargo handlers. The lady I spoke to was particularly helpful and the contact number was 01784 425354. Hope this helps.


----------



## Uk-Scots (Jun 28, 2012)

We moved over from Scotland at the end of August there and we brought our King Charles Spaniel over with us. It is pretty straight forward to arrange, we managed to get her booked on the same flights is which made it even easier but we had to fly from Glasgow instead of Edinburgh though. She was absolutely fine when we collected her this end, but she is only 1yr and a half and pretty chilled.
But I have to agree with everyone else that it would be better to let her stay with family until you make your decision, so that way she is only flying once rather than back and forth, which by the sounds of it she would not cope too well with and you also have to consider the cost. For our dog it Cost us £869 with Pet Air UK and that was for her flight and crate.

Wishing you all the best 

Kelly x


----------



## Minerva.909 (Jul 29, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> an important consideration is cost. Our total cost to bring our dog here was around £1000, the flight cost is absurd.
> 
> Pete


What kind of a bum deal was this? Does it pertain of flying a pet from UK or flying a pet to Cyprus from anywhere???

Over the years I have been flying with my cats from US to Caribean, Mexico and back, from US to Europe (Danemark, Holland) and within Europe (Amsterdam to Copenhagen) and never had to pay more than US$ 150-200 per pet or per a container with two cats flying as luggage in an airconditioned space. Only once did I need to fly two cats intercontinental as cargo (they flew separately) and for that I had to pay $600...which means I will try to avoid ever again flying a pet as cargo, only in the cabin or as luggage.
But 1000 pounds for a pet trip from UK to Cyprus??? Why???


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Minerva.909 said:


> What kind of a bum deal was this? Does it pertain of flying a pet from UK or flying a pet to Cyprus from anywhere???
> 
> Over the years I have been flying with my cats from US to Caribean, Mexico and back, from US to Europe (Danemark, Holland) and within Europe (Amsterdam to Copenhagen) and never had to pay more than US$ 150-200 per pet or per a container with two cats flying as luggage in an airconditioned space. Only once did I need to fly two cats intercontinental as cargo (they flew separately) and for that I had to pay $600...which means I will try to avoid ever again flying a pet as cargo, only in the cabin or as luggage.
> But 1000 pounds for a pet trip from UK to Cyprus??? Why???


I did say _total cost_. This was everything including vet fees, rabies and other injections, pet passport, pet carrier, flight, customs charge etc. The flight alone was £550. This was from the UK and I have no idea of cost from anywhere else.

Pete


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> I did say _total cost_. This was everything including vet fees, rabies and other injections, pet passport, pet carrier, flight, customs charge etc. The flight alone was £550. This was from the UK and I have no idea of cost from anywhere else.
> 
> Pete


Your right Pete, the flight cost alone is the same if not more than humans travelling....then of course cost of crate (we already have a passport in place) . As I said before on this thread, the Thomson lady was very helpful and you can save by going direct and arranging yourself, the cheapest quote I had from a handler was £700........hey ho we are coming over to live in September/October next year and whatever the cost Nemo (the dog not a fish!) has to come too.


----------

